# Wooden Fish



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I built these the other day. I don't know why other than I wanted to. I found this shape very pleasing to work with. I started painting the first one but I going to leave the second one natural wood. I'll probably end up giving them to someone.

































Bret


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice looking work

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

why paint them? the grain gives them a nice kind of motion.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

gideon said:


> why paint them? the grain gives them a nice kind of motion.


I agree. I regret painting the first one.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

You can wave a propane torch over em to pop out the grain and add contrast, and then clear coat, but I suggest caution and practice on scrap wood first.

Very nice.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, those are beautiful. I really like the shape and the grain. You've done an awesome job as always. Care to explain how you made them? I'd be interested the hear the methods that you used.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Wow, those are beautiful. I really like the shape and the grain. You've done an awesome job as always. Care to explain how you made them? I'd be interested the hear the methods that you used.


I made this post by mistake. I was able to edit it but how do I delete it?

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Wow, those are beautiful. I really like the shape and the grain. You've done an awesome job as always. Care to explain how you made them? I'd be interested the hear the methods that you used.


I used the state fishing rules pamphlet as my reference I used my band saw to start with. I had to work around some defects in the chunk of fir I was using which partially determined the swimming nature of the fish. The tail and body are one piece. The rest of the fins are added.

After cutting away all I could with the BS I moved to a combination of horizontal belt sander, angle grinder with sanding disk, spoke shaves, rasps, files, scrapers, paring chisles and sand paper.

I didn't try to put in a lot of detail. I wanted to keep it simple and quick, about three hours per fish.

Bret


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Something seems "FISHY" here :laughing::laughing:. As usual Lola Ranch...I ALWAYS enjoy seeing your builds, but I'm torn between the natural and the paint....both have appeal...the painted if could just beat/rough it up to "age" it just a little it would look as an older piece like an antique.
Great job and look foward to the comments and the finished painted one.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh. You're able to do carvings too. How nice for you.......



Jealousy aside, those look really neat. I like the natural one too, but that's just my two cents. Neat project.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice work. I like the natural. It has a flowing effect...with the grain. The fish has a calming effect. What kind of fish is it supposed to be?








 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*3 hrs per fish...*



Lola Ranch said:


> I didn't try to put in a lot of detail. I wanted to keep it simple and quick, about three hours per fish.
> 
> Bret


That's about my luck when fishing also.... I do more "casting" than fishing. That's where the term casting about came from I guess.

Very beautiful lines and shapes. When I saw the grey painted fish I went "YES" it looks pretty darn real. The natural one of course is beautiful, but it still more "wooden" looking and actually is a wooden fish. :blink: I know your weren't trying to make a realistic fish, but the grey just makes it stand out real nice. :thumbsup: JMO bill


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome job. Three hours? That would have taken me weeks I would think. They look great!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Those look beautiful Bret. Are they striped bass-wood? :smile:

The painted does have a nice antique feel to it (maybe a wipe on/off glaze?) but I like the natural. Nice contrast of fish shape and wood texture.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

bass-wood thats funny, really nice fish. and your shop is still in order


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, thank you very much. My fish stirred more interest than I thought they would. Bass wood would have been appropriate if I had any but the fish I was trying to fashion my fish after were two species of salmon, the smaller painted one being a Chinook and the larger natural wood on being a Coho which is backwards relative to actual size.

The smaller painted fish is cut from a 5 x 5 glue lam column scrap, which is the same as the temporary base it's setting on. The larger natural wood fish is made from a single piece of old growth fir which started out as about an 8 x 8. 

I tried to be as authentic as I could with the shape and used the Washington State Fishing Rules Guidebook as a reference.

I learned a lot from this little project. If I do this again I'll will strive for more authenticity by researching my subject matter more thoroughly. 

Bret


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I have to say this cause the last time i complimented your work you give me heck :laughing:. They look like crap (not) :thumbsup:. NWBret


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

At first I thought you said they look like carp. :smile:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice looking fish, Sir. The only fish I've ever made are little palm sized things. I'll see if I can post a picture. They aren't nearly as nice as yours though. 

Nice work! As always! The grain does give the one a nice sense of flowing motion.



Shop Dad said:


> Those look beautiful Bret. Are they striped bass-wood? :smile:


There you go... preemptively stealing my basswood joke :laughing:


----------

